
Federal judge says ACA must be thrown out - JumpCrisscross
https://www.axios.com/federal-judge-says-aca-must-be-thrown-out-2ab32502-486c-4f4c-8b4e-88b3afb50040.html
======
twblalock
This judge is probably hoping that the Supreme Court would agree with him
because conservatives have gained an extra seat compared to last time.

